#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Видаршана

## Топпер

Как правильно звучит на санскрите эквивалент палийского термина "Випассана"?

Випашьяна или Видаршана?

----------


## До

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....3:1:1698.pali



> Vipassanā (f.) [fr. vi+passati; BSk. *vipaśyanā*, e. g. Divy 44, 95, 264 etc.] ...


А так это синонимы насколько я понимаю.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

взгляните сюда Топпер
http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-223.html

вот отрывок из той дискуссииБорис31.05.2002, 13:14
Кто-нибудь знает, почему иногда кроме привычного "випашьяна" (привычно, и созвучно) в качестве санскритского аналога слова "випассана" используется еще и "видаршана"? 

Вообще, есть ли среди "санскритоязычных" терминов "видаршана", или же это искусственно созданное слово, призванное быть именно полным аналогом "випассаны", или для какой иной цели?

Модератор31.05.2002, 13:29
Видаршана - это на сингальском, этот термин используют ланкийские монахи.

----------


## До

_Vidarsana_ на пали _vidassana_.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Топпер, наберите в поиске видаршана и найдете гораздо больше нежели я привел выше. Меня тоже заинтересовал ваш вопрос и я так поступил. Оказалось интернет завален ответами.

----------

